# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Art me kripë!

## Ermedin

Basir Sultani - Stop drugs (Art with Salt)

----------


## USA NR1

interesant..

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Bukur ,por kjo me rere eshte edhe manhitese.*

----------

